# Usuarios de Sentra B14 en Panamá



## osvaldo (Jan 4, 2005)

Buenos días gente, me interesa establecer contacto con dueños de Sentra B14 en Panamá y así poder todos beneficiarnos de información técnica y lugares para obtener piezas de repuesto en especial las referentes a motores


----------

